# Olifante



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Die ouens hier tussen ons wat al die PH kursus of veld gids kursus geloop het. Wat is julle opinie. Wat sou julle se is die waarskuwings tekens wat 'n Olifant gee voordat hy storm. Die ooglopende verskil tussen 'n mok-charge en 'n charge-charge. 

Baie mense het baie opinies.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

As hy sy ore plat vou en sy slurp onder sy bek intrek kom daar [email protected]:wink:


----------



## Moritz (Apr 21, 2009)

Hanteer 'nmok-charge en 'n charge-charge maar dieselfde en maak n' b-line . . .


----------

